
Dentists will soon be able to 3D print you a new tooth in minutes - DocFeind
http://qz.com/367187/3d-printed-teeth/
======
minthd
The only question is that of materials - and since CNC can work with a wider
of materials ,which are both very strong, bio compatible, and dentists have
decades of usage of them in the industry - it seems that for now the CNC will
win - although dentists could surely use more affordable cnc machines, since
last i've hears those machines cost at least $50K.

------
fractallyte
'Anatomic' dental implants are available now:
[http://bioimplant.at](http://bioimplant.at)

Since they're milled from blocks of zirconia (with a consistency similar to
hard chalk), they have to be sintered for several hours; typically, overnight.
No way to do this in mere minutes!

------
richardkiss
But I need it NOW!!

